# Gotta love friends like that



## flhtci01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Our other crew recently had a call for motorcycle accident. Short version -  Pt with ETOH onboard on side of the road, airlifted, spent a few days in Neuro ICU and almost lost a leg.  Found out later, he was riding with a bunch of friends, all with ETOH onboard.  After the accident, they dragged him to the side of the road, called 911 and left. :sad:


----------



## kittaypie (Sep 8, 2009)

it's shocking to see how "friends" can do that... unfortunately this happens way too often. i'm betting most people on here have run a call similar to this.


----------



## ClarkKent (Sep 8, 2009)

That is just plain stupid.  I will not get on my bike if I had anything to drink.


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 8, 2009)

*Skip to last paragraph*

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10015


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Sep 8, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> it's shocking to see how "friends" can do that... unfortunately this happens way too often. i'm betting most people on here have run a call similar to this.



We had a guy that bluffed out (rock scrambling and got to a point where he could not go forward ot back) on a bolderfield at 5000 feet.  After he was rescued (with minor injuries, hungry, and thirsty) it was learned that he was missing in the Wilderness (5000 feet to 12000 feet) for 10 days!  He had taken off at a trailhead that is 2.5 hours away by 60mph hwy and 10 days (apparently) by foot on trail.  He was pissed that we weren't looking for him... but we didn't know he was missing... why, since family or friends should have reported him missing...

He had no friends and his family all had restraining orders against him...  nice huh?  At least this guy had "friends" nearby to call 911...


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 8, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> it's shocking to see how "friends" can do that... unfortunately this happens way too often. i'm betting most people on here have run a call similar to this.



First problem is calling this sort of action, those of a "friend" to begin with, eh? :glare:


----------



## Cory (Sep 8, 2009)

I remember one time on my way to school, while I was passing through a somewhat bad part of town, I came upon a middle aged man who had passed out in the middle of the street (I think his blood sugar had dropped) and his "friend" that was with him had gone to "find help"... at a busy interesction in a semi-large town. Not to mention as soon as it happened people were on their cell phones, and a passing by physician had gone staight into an assesmant (I stopped and got out to offer my mask if she needed it, but she was fully supplied)

Unbelieveable how a "friend" can act in such a situation.


----------



## Hal9000 (Sep 8, 2009)

Had a guy tell me that he didn't like a certain annual celebration because something bad always happened and he always got in a fight.  Of course, every year he goes and "gets wasted" with a bunch of other like-minded individuals and then wonders why things suck so bad.

I told him maybe he should stop drinking.  He asked me how he'd be able to have fun if he stopped.  I don't recall answering that question.

I consider myself fortunate to be a non-drinker.  My ladyfriend likewise never drinks.  Can't stand the smell, can't stand intoxication, and there just really aren't any positives about the whole deal.  I get away from people to have fun. I keep my body and mind in good condition when I'm having fun and collect experiences that I'll actually remember.  I chose friends that have the same basic standards.  I'll never be left by the side of a road or find myself waking up in my own vomit.


----------



## RescueYou (Sep 8, 2009)

kittaypie said:


> i'm betting most people on here have run a call similar to this.



Yup. Too many.


----------

